# Soaking? Newbie question.



## aznewmom (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi again everyone.
OK, now that I know we have a desert tort, I've been looking around just to gain some info on our new family member. I have seen suggestions for "soaking" the tortoises and wonder what that is all about. 
Should we do that? If so, how often? HOW do you do it? How long is a soak?
Is there a thread on this topic that I am missing? I have tried a search but am not finding specifics on how to do this.

Thanks!

Cheers,
Stacy


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2009)

Because we have baby tortoises on "slow cook," what with all the lights and heaters, I recommend a forced soak for babies at least 3 times a week. Because of their size, they dry out much faster than a larger tortoise. Even if they have access to a drinker and can take their own drinks, I still recommend the soak. You find a small container with high sides that he can't climb out of, but with a small floor space. Use tepid water, or a little warmer than room temp, and fill the container so that the water level comes up to the middle of the little guy's sides. Where the top (carapace) meets the bottom (plastron) is called the bridge. Fill the water up to his bridge. Leave him in there for about 15 minutes. When you go to get him out, if you see that he is drinking, leave him there until he is finished. They don't have to actually drink this water for it to be beneficial, as they can absorb the water through the thin skin under their neck and around the cloaca. They don't actually drink through the cloaca, but rather absorb water through the thin skin around the cloaca. A cloaca is the posterior opening that serves as the only such opening for the intestinal and urinary tracts of certain animal species. The word comes from Latin, and means sewer. Fitting! 

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with most of what Yvonne just told you, but if the tort is under a year old I recommend soaking them every day.


----------



## aznewmom (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi again guys. Thanks for the instructions!
The info about the body and how they absorb was very interesting. 
I would have never known this. Thanks Yvonne. Sewer.....LOL!
I just love this forum. I'm learning a lot and everyone has been so helpful.
We will do a soak later today. I bet Rico will love it. 
Cheers,
Stacy


----------

